# No Backlight en tv Smart Samsung



## Dls (Jun 10, 2015)

Hola que tal amigos
un saludo

tengo un problema con un tv  samsung led smart modelo: 47LN5710 que no tiene backlight 

el televisor es relativamente nuevo tiene apenas 1 año 1 mes (la garantia se acabo al año y al mes se descompuso..... obsolencia programada???)

el problema es que como el titulo lo dice no tiene backlight, pero se escucha y hay imagen y todo

solo hace un flashaso el backlight y se apaga de inmediato 

puse la fuente a prueba puenteando 3.5v y power on y arranco todo bien
medi todos los voltajes y estan bien 

a excepto algo raro curioso cuando activo la fuente, el voltaje para los leds al momento de encender la tv es de 160v dc y de ahi va bajando rapidamente hasta llegar a los 77volts y ahi se queda de ambos terminales  

ya cambie los capacitores de salida y los que estan a los costados de los transformadores chopper

y no hubo mejora alguna a pesar de que los capacitores estaban muy bien medidos por capacitometro y medidor de ESR

cheque los mosfets, los quite, hice la prueba de disparo y reset y todo esta bien

ya resolde el circuito driver de leds pero no hay ninguna mejora

alguna idea?? 

buen dia


----------



## josco (Jun 10, 2015)

con carga y sin carga de los leds te hace lo mismo? eso no  me parece normal. el voltaje que alimenta los leds es alto con 77 volts no alcanzan a encender. en algunas samsung he medido hasta 200 volts aun en tv s de 32 pulgadas.


----------



## Dls (Jun 10, 2015)

una cosa que note es esto
que al arrancar con los leds conectados al tv del lado izquierdo haciendo medicion positivo y negativo a chasis me da un golpe arranque de 105v y del lado derecho me da un golpe de 160v
osea que el voltaje al arrancar no es balanceado y ahi se va cayendo el voltaje rapidamente hasta que ambos se quedan en 77v
pero si enciendo el tv con el cable de leds desconectado los 2 conectores si arrancan desde 165v y va cayendo el voltaje hasta los 77v

aqui les anexo una imagen 
sospecho mucho del driver de leds

ustedes que opinan??


----------



## josco (Jun 11, 2015)

los demas voltajes de la fuente estan bien? parece como si el oscilador de la fuente que alimenta los leds no esta bien. otra cosa si con la carga de los leds la fuente se desbalancea y baja mas rapido el voltaje, indica que los led estan bien. y eso es una ventaja por que esa iluminacion falla mucho.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 13, 2015)

por lo que veo tenemos diferentes métodos de reparación,yo lo que veo es que el flaseo que da es porque mete tensión a los led pero hay un problema y el microprocesador da la orden de corte para proteger el sistema....

         lo primero que te sugiero es verificar las dos tiras led por separado a ver si una de ellas no prende,si no tienes probador como método de urgencia,puedes desconectar una y prende el tv y ves si flasea.....de ser asi desconecta esa y conecta la otra y prenderlo otra vez a ver si también flasea....si en uno de los dos casos no flasea tendrás un led abierto en una de las tiras......


----------



## Dls (Jun 15, 2015)

Daniel.more dijo:


> por lo que veo tenemos diferentes métodos de reparación,yo lo que veo es que el flaseo que da es porque mete tensión a los led pero hay un problema y el microprocesador da la orden de corte para proteger el sistema....
> 
> lo primero que te sugiero es verificar las dos tiras led por separado a ver si una de ellas no prende,si no tienes probador como método de urgencia,puedes desconectar una y prende el tv y ves si flasea.....de ser asi desconecta esa y conecta la otra y prenderlo otra vez a ver si también flasea....si en uno de los dos casos no flasea tendrás un led abierto en una de las tiras......




De Echo si eran los leds, ya lo habia reparado hace 2 diasy vi respuestas para ver si alguien mas sabia. Por cierto habia una tira dañada, la puentie y quedo reparado
por un momento pense que era la placa driver de los leds pero no


----------



## josco (Jun 15, 2015)

y por eso te variaba el voltaje, mediste ya funcionando que voltaje te daba?


----------



## Dls (Jun 15, 2015)

josco dijo:


> y por eso te variaba el voltaje, mediste ya funcionando que voltaje te daba?



no lo medi ya funcionando pero un voltaje si me lo desplegaba y era 167v


----------



## majivas (Jun 30, 2015)

Cambie el condensador ceramico blanco que hay al lado del transformador.


----------



## maxgamer (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola .... desde principio de junio de este año (2015) me ocurrio en mi SMART TV SAMSUNG UN32F5500 (apenas paso año y medio desde la compra de este LED TV) que usandolo comunmente viendo justo un canal de noticias se apaga la imagen pero el sonido sigue, pienso que todo volvera a la normalidad al apagar y encender .... lo hago y ya ni el logo de inicio de samsung se muestra solo el sonido sigue presente. y asi lo uso en estos dias, informarme de los canales solo con el audio 
Si se pone los ojos casi a centimentros de la pantalla se distingue que la imagen se genera osea es como ver el film negativo de los rollos de una camara fotografica, al dar algo de luz de dia a la pantalla ayuda a ver eso y asi almenos puedo saber en que parte del menu puedo tratar de usar con el control remoto.

Vi en paginas en ingles que estas cosas pasan en los LED TV de SAMSUNG pero varia que solucion es en cada caso. Hay iluminacion en la parte trasera del TV que sale desde la pequeñas aberturas pero me parece que antes iluminaba mas ahora es mas tenue y en ciertos momentos hay un flasheo solo parcial en algunos lados al azar en pantalla como si quisera dar "imagen" (indistingible tipo blink=solo destello).

que me pueden aconsejar



Dls dijo:


> De Echo si eran los leds, ya lo habia reparado hace 2 diasy vi respuestas para ver si alguien mas sabia. Por cierto habia una tira dañada, la puentie y quedo reparado
> por un momento pense que era la placa driver de los leds pero no



tienes una foto o almenos una mejor descripcion para ver en que parte puedo ver si eso me afecta ?


----------



## Dls (Jul 28, 2015)

Mmm foto no tengo, pero parece que si tienes exactamente el mismo problema con una de las tiras dañadas


----------



## maxgamer (Jul 29, 2015)

Dls dijo:


> Mmm foto no tengo, pero parece que si tienes exactamente el mismo problema con una de las tiras dañadas



pero a simple vista se distingue que tira esta mal?


----------



## Dls (Ago 4, 2015)

maxgamer dijo:


> pero a simple vista se distingue que tira esta mal?



La mayoria si se ven
se ven asi como color amarillo o negrito cuando se ponen en corto
cuando se abren no se ve


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 4, 2015)

Cuando las tiras de leds estan dañadas los voltajes en la fuente se van a desbalancear, fijate que al bajar las tiras y repararlas cuando las vuelvas a montar si era solo eso, el voltaje en ambas se estabilizara y será constante nuevamente.


----------



## maxgamer (Ago 4, 2015)

Muchas GRACIAS Dls y Ferchito por los consejos. espero hacer progreso y luego volver a dar buenas noticias aca


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ene 6, 2016)

hola amigostengo un tv plano marca aoc que prende con muy poco blillo, aunque se lo subas.
en ocaciones se apaga la iluminacion de abajo (los leds del backlight inferior)
ya cheque voltajes y la fuente entrega 1.5 volts menos de lo que dice el pcb de la fuente.

por lo que creo que la falla son los leds.

agradesco su ayuda.  saludos


----------



## edlopezme (May 15, 2016)

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola amigostengo un tv plano marca aoc que prende con muy poco blillo, aunque se lo subas.
> en ocaciones se apaga la iluminacion de abajo (los leds del backlight inferior)
> ya cheque voltajes y la fuente entrega 1.5 volts menos de lo que dice el pcb de la fuente.
> 
> ...



Amigo mi televisor samsung esta presentando la misma falla en backlight, depronto saber donde se pueden conseguir los leds?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2016)

Hola, cómo sabes que el problema son los LEDs?
Primero hay que chequear el driver.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 11, 2018)

Mi comentario:
Me pasó con un par de Pantallas LG, los voltajes variaban, entonces decidí quitar las pantallas LCD, dejé al desnudo las tiras de LED, pero de esas tiras que son 3 en total, con 4 leds cada una de ellas, una tira no encendía, además calentaba un poco.

Decidí revisar los LEDs de esa tira dañada, con una fuente de poder de 6 voltios, encontré 3 de ellos dañados. Así que los cambié. Eso fue todo.

Revisa los LEDs.


----------

